# Can't see some pages because of ad.



## sofie (Mar 20, 2011)

Can someone do something about that?
It doesn't seem to matter if I'm logged in or not; some pages give the "Zales" ad and no matter what I try, I can't pull up the contents of the page the "Zales" ad blocks.
Help please!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Are there any specific areas that you see the ads in?

KN Community Support


----------

